# Charters



## PackingOut (Aug 15, 2016)

I'm looking to get off the beach a little further then my kayak can take me. Does anyone know of any charters that put small groups together. Also would anyone be interested in getting together for a trip?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

what type of trip are you looking for? Diving? Fishing? there are plenty to choose from in the area(s).


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Post in the "_Need a Crew, Need a Ride_" section ... or maybe ask a moderator to move the thread for you?


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

There are tons of charters in this area. Ask around and find the one you want. Make sure you tell them what kind of fishing you want to do. I have a boat in Pensacola now for anyone that wants to go with me. I take up to 6 fisherman. Let me know if I can do anything to help. I know Adam with One Shot charters takes small groups and he does a fantastic job. Give him a call.


----------

